# Professional Golden Retriever Photos



## FidoJournalism (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope this isn't violating a forum rule, but I'm a professional pet photographer in the Washington, DC-area and just wanted to share some of my favorite Golden images. I grew up with a Golden and they are my favorite breed!

You can see all of my posts with Golden's here:
http://www.fidojournalism.com/blog/pet-photography/category/dogs/golden-retrievers/

Cheers,
Stephen
FidoJournalism
http://www.fidojournalism.com
BLOG: http://www.fidojournalism.com/blog


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know if you are violating any forum rules but those are some great golden and lab pictures. Check out some of the photo contests here and you will see some pretty good work too.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok...I love them all!! I especially like the two with the tennis ball!



> those are some great golden and lab pictures


Aren't they all Goldens?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great photo's, To bad you werent closer....I have a few goldens you could do a photo shoot.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Stephen,

Your photographs are really well done. I so wish you were in our area. You do excllent work. Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Your photos are wonderful and I enjoyed looking at your website. How I wish I had a fraction of your talent (and camera equipment)!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

GREAT JOB !
BUT THE SUBJECTS DESERVE HALF THE CREDIT ! 
LOL
LOVE THE BERNESE


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

great subject for photos.Thank you for sharing your passion with us.You are in he right place.Is this dogs are yours?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Your pictures are beautiful...thanks for sharing.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My fav is the one with the two balls...
REALLY captures their spirit!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Awww...great pictures! I love them all  WELL DONE!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

These are beautiful!! Kids I can manage to shoot but animals, not so much. I wish you lived near me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I love the black and white shots. Great photos...wish I could take photos like that


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My fave is also the two with the tennis ball! Gorgeous!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> My fav is the one with the two balls...
> REALLY captures their spirit!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I'm claiming the two with the tennis ball :wave: 

I love, love, love all the pictures we got, and we had so much fun even though it was freezing that day.


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Those are fantastic photos. We live in Potomac Falls and have taken quite a few of Patsy around the area. Here are two fun ones...one was in our house, and the other when we took her to a rodeo out in Wyoming this summer. Ya gotta love that face!!!!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Stunning photos! I enjoyed viewing them, hope you can post more.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Great photos you have real talent! Action shots are definitely my favourite...


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the one of the puppy laying in the leaves. Gorgeous.


----------



## FidoJournalism (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone (especially Kelly for providing such perfect models)! These were all client shoots. I'll post more as they come in. I really hope to photograph more goldens this year.


----------



## Shelby91 (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are beautiful! I'm in the DC area as well. I might contact you next year to do something with my dogs as a present for my mom for her 40th birthday.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm in the DC area as well. Welcome. Your shots are excellent. I think my fave is the puppy stretched out in front of the glass door. Too cute.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

FidoJournalism said:


> I hope this isn't violating a forum rule, but I'm a professional pet photographer in the Washington, DC-area and just wanted to share some of my favorite Golden images. I grew up with a Golden and they are my favorite breed!


I sure wish everyone who violated the forum rules was as talented as you! Usually, we just get Nike running shoes and cell phones!

Those pictures are just beautiful.  Thanks!


----------



## ChocolateandGold (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a 400mm for the long shots?


----------



## FidoJournalism (Jan 30, 2009)

WLR said:


> Looks like a 400mm for the long shots?


Actually it's a 70-200mm on a Canon 5D.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I sure wish everyone who violated the forum rules was as talented as you! Usually, we just get Nike running shoes and cell phones!


 
Vern you are the BEST!!! :dblthumb2:bowrofl::dblthumb2


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

2.8 or the 4.0? I find the 2.8 can be a load to lug around and the other thing I found was that the 4.0 is sharper wide open than the 2.8 is a 4.0 .


----------

